# Clown Loaches and snails



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I know they like to, and will gladly devour small snails like rams horn. But can they eat a mystery snail(s) that are at least 1.5-2". They have a hard shell and they also have a trap door to seal themselves off. I have read on a lot of sites that they can't eat MTS for that same trap door reason. Anyone have a CL eat a large apple/mystery snail?

zig


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They can eat mystery snails and MTS.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

With boxermom. they have eaten any snail ive ever put in the tank. and if they didnt the lungfish got to them.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, they may not right away. But eventually..they will devour them.


----------



## billyrubin (Jan 14, 2007)

yes! they will eat any snail they come across i found that out the hard way after dropping three clown loaches in to my 75gal with mystery snails. the clowns are nice and fat now and i had to set up another tank for my snails.


----------



## Ravynnm (Mar 5, 2007)

escargot con vin


----------

